# Logiciels > Solutions d'entreprise > Business Intelligence > SAP Crystal Reports >  [CR] Cration de tableau et case  cocher

## aysse

Bonjour,
J'aurai voulu savoir si il existait une faon de crer un tableau directement dans crystal, un peu comme sous word o on precise le nombre de ligne et de colonne? Car je n'ai pas trouve cette option, je dessine donc des lignes directement mais c'est moins pratique quand meme !!

Et pareil existe -il les cases  cocher ? car je voudrai mettre des cases  cocher ou meme liste deroulante dans le rapport mais je n'ai rien trouve de tel sous Crystal report. (en sachant que les rapports sont developps directement  partir du concepteur Crystal de VB).

Merci d'avance.

----------


## L.nico

bonjour,

Je vois pas comment ... !!
Crystal n'est pas Word.
La seule solution est peut-tre d'utiliser des objets OLE ... j'ai dj utilis des objets visio dans crystal ... mais je n'utilise pas des DSR.
Sinon pour les cases  cocher, tu peux prendre un petit cadre avec une champ conditionn pour la visibilit qui contient un caractre d'une police qui se traduit par une coche ... Je sais c'est galre mais bon faut faire avec.

Nicolas.

----------


## aysse

ok merci je vais faire avec alors  ::):

----------


## Nico118

Salut,

Tu peux poser un cadre et superposer un objet texte. Dans ton objet texte, tu saisi le caractre 'P' et tu utilise la police Wingdings 2. Il ne te reste plus qu' mettre la condition d'affichage qui va bien et tu aura une jolie coche (genre V mais en plus joli   ::wink::  ).

----------

